# Pigeon sleeps all day, what to do?



## pidge2k (Jan 9, 2005)

OK. I found this pigeon. Well, it found me I guess. I was walking outside of my apartment to throw away the trash when I see this pigeon fall from a tree to a pile of leaves. I walked over to it and it doesn't react at all. I know its alive though because it is standing up and breathing and its eyes are open. I didn't bring him inside at that moment. I went indoors to get some good and water and then came outside and tried to get close to it. It got startled and tried to fly briefly but it hit a wall. Then fell back down. I walked over to it and gave it food but it wouldn't eat. Every now and then, I would check up on it. I finally decided to bring it inside and put it inside of a box. Since I brought it inside though, all it does is sleep. I tried to force him to eat but he would open its eyes or open its beak. Any guess at what could be happening? If there are any pigeon experts in Santa Clara, California area who would be better able to care for the pigeon so that it has a better recovery, I would be willing to drop him off with you. I am also not supposed to have any pets in my apartment complex so I can only take care of him until hopefully he gets better. I would also appreciate any assistance you can provide. I have named the bird T.P. (short for The Pigeon). Thank you in advance.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Good of you to take the bird in.

If he is in a box and warm, that is a good start. He may need some extra warmth, even in a warm climate. A heat pad is good, or hot water bottle (prob don't use them in Cal), even rice boiled or otherwise heated and put in an old sock as a heat pad.

Can you give us an idea of any evident physical problems:

If you open his beak gently, please check if there is any yellowish-brown 'cheeselike' substance inside the mouth and throat. If so, this is canker, and can stop the bird swallowing food if bad. It is treatable.

Are there any noticeable injuries? Patches of feathers missing, seemingly scraped or puled out. That could mean a predator attack, requiring an antibiotic.

Is there any other evident injury, like limp leg indicating a break, or any bumps on or near joint of wing and body?

Is there any sign of a discharge from nostrils, eyes or mouth? 

Is the white 'cere' at top of beak discolored?

Don't try to force feed him. It is possible that he may be dehydrated if sick, and his crop or digestive system may not function properly. There is a home-made mix to xombat dehydration:

International Rehydration Solution
Half a litre of water (preferably filtered) 
• Half a teaspoonful salt 
• Half a tablespoonful sugar or glucose 

Stir until salt and sugar are dissolved and administer lukewarm.

Can be given by droplets only just inside the beak - a pigeons normal response will be to swallow something placed there. Do not 'squirt' into mouth.

In unknowns like this, if there is a vet who knows birds and *will not have the bird put down* as so many do, it is advisable o get the pigeon examined.

Take normal hygeine precautions- wash hand before and after handling bird. 

We have folk in California, hopefully one will be able to suggest a rehabber or offer further help. Also, there is a list of wildlife hospitals, some rehabs, in California at http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm so one may be near(ish) to you.

John (UK)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Check Our Resources Page ..*

Hi Pidge and welcome to pigeons.com. Thank you so much for helping this needy bird. If you will check our resources page at http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm, I think you will find at least one or two nearby rescue/rehab facilities that care for pigeons.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Sick pigeon*

Hi, Pidge

I'm here in San Jose. I can't take the bird myself because of risk to my own flock. However, I know that my avian vet will treat feral pigeons and she won't put them down unless absolutely necessary. If you haven't already found a rehabber to take the bird, let me know and I'll e-mail you her info. If you are willing to give up rights to the bird and turn it over to the vet, you won't have to pay for its care. 

If you intend to keep the pigeon and can pay a vet to look at him, there is an excellent avian vet in Santa Clara and I can give you his name, too.

The Wildlife Center of Silicon Valley takes pigeons now: www.wcsv.org However, if they don't think the pigeon can be readily treated or won't be releasable, they'll put it down. 

-Cathy


----------



## pidge2k (Jan 9, 2005)

I wanted to give everyone an update and to thanks everyone for all of your wonderful help.

Last night, i wasn't sure if the bird would get any better. It seemed like all it wanted to do was sleep, wouldn't eat, couldn't get it to open its eyes.

Today, he was much better. When I woke up, his eyes were open. I purchased an eye dropper and fed him water with salt and suger and he drank some. Towards the end of the day, he even started to drink on his own a little bit.

I called the Widelife Center of Silicon Valley as Cathy suggested and they were fortunately open today. As I was driving the bird to the shelter, I saw him reaching for his food once so I think he will recover. I will check up with him later on this week and hope he can fully recover. Thank you John, Terry and Cathy so much for all of your assistance.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thank you so much for caring!
Please keep us posted on T.P's progress..


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so glad the pigeon is doing better and we were able to help. If he's eating and drinking, I'm sure he's on the road to recovery. Pidge2k and I spoke on the phone this afternoon and the Wildlife Center seemed like the best bet. They are a caring group and rehab birds whenever possible. I've actually adopted several abandoned domestic pigeons from them in the past.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Here's hoping for a full recovery for TP

John


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I live in Cologne, Germany with a pigeon we rescued as a chick and handraised. I mentioned to a friend the other day that we were not allowed to keep pets in our apartment, and he said that (in Cologne, for apartment and house renters) birds do not fall under the category of house pets (probably because of their small size. Fish may also fall under this category). There may be similar exceptions where you live.


----------

